# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Librairie pour arbres, grilles et listes d'images [Tutoriel]

## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

Je vous prsente une librairie pour intgrer des arbres, des grilles ou des listes d'images dans une application Access ou Excel.



Librairie pour arbres, grilles et listes sous Access et Excel


Il n'y a pas d'ActiveX  dployer.
Les contrles sont dessins sur un contrle image standard.

Exemples d'utilisation :


_Affichage des lments d'un ruban._


_Explorateur de fichiers pour choix d'une image._


_Menu sous forme d'arbre._

Des commentaires? Des avis? Des retours d'exprience?
N'hsitez pas  crire vos remarques  la suite de cette discussion.

 ::merci::

----------


## Kloun

Va falloir que je trouve o l'utiliser  ::mouarf:: 




> TGL signifie Tree Grid List.


Je croyais que c'tait  *T*hierry *G*ASPERMENT *L*ist  :;):

----------


## Arkham46

> Va falloir que je trouve o l'utiliser


Effectivement...

Pour ma part je l'utilise dans :
- l'Assistant Ruban (bta)

J'utilise ici l'arbre (CtrlTree) pour affichage du contenu du ruban sans avoir besoin de recourir  l'utilisation d'un activeX (pratique pour un complment)

- Le crateur de mosaques de photos.

J'utilise ici l'explorateur de fichier (CtrlImageListExplorer) en remplacement des fentres de dialogue standards.

Ce ne sont pas des applis pro mais a marche plutt bien jusqu'ici.  ::P: 




> Je croyais que c'tait  *T*hierry *G*ASPERMENT *L*ist


Je n'avais pas fait attention aux initiales.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arphadax

Excellent, moi qui me battait avec les treeview, listimage etc...  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, peut-on supprimer le cadre pointill qui entoure les images ?

----------


## chris76

Euh, dsl, mais je rame l...

J'ai charg la librairie, import le Forms, mais aprs je comprends pas comment l'utiliser pour crer une grille...

Quelqu'un peut m'aider, svp ?

----------


## jehhej

Bonsoir,

je ne peux tlcharger la librairie. Je souhaite l'utiliser sur Access 2010. J'ai le message d'erreur suivant :


```

```

----------


## tAKAmAkA

Bonjour  tous,

Merci  Thierry pour cette librairie que je compte exploiter  fond...

Une question: dans quel cas de figure utilise-t-on "CtrlTreeElementBeforeDraw"?

Une remarque: ds que je fais une action genre drag and drop l'affichage du treeview devient "saccad" (brve disparition  chaque clic). Il y aurait-il un rapport avec le fait que je n'utilise pas "CtrlTreeElementBeforeDraw"?

----------


## Fitahiana Raoelison

Bonjour,

Je viens de tlcharger LibTGL32.mdb et a rpond bien  mes besoins, par contre je voudrais crer un texteBox1 dans le but d'afficher le chemin complet idem sur l'adresse dans explorateur windows et (+ un bouton prcdent) pour revenir en arrire ainsi qu'un textebox2 qui n'affiche que le nom de fichier slectionner (sans extension) sur FLibControlList.
Est-ce que je puisse avoir ces code svp?
J'ai dj vu le module ExtractFolderFileName mais je ne sais pas comment fusionner avec notre formulaire ca aussi c'est un autre problme.
ce me fait un grand plaisir si vous avez le temps de rpondre tous mes besoins, j'utilise souvent ACCESS mais je ne suis pas sur le point de tout maitriser.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour slectionner un pre.

C'est  dire que j'utilise la mthode oTree_MouseDblClick(), qui me slectionne un lement.



```
MsgBox "Nom : " & pElement.Text & " Num : " & pElement.Key & " PereNum : " & pElement.ParentKey
```

Cette ligne me donne bien son texte, son num et le num du pre.
Cependant j'aimerais remonter au pre du pre, etc... jusqu' l'origine. Pour ce faire j'aimerais donc qu'une variable (pElement ou autre) prenne l'objet du pre.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

----------


## thierrylosson

Bonjour,

J'aimerai trouv une version de cette librairie LibTGL32 en 64bits. J'ai essay de la transformer pour une compatibilit en 64 bits mais je sche gravement. 
J'ai bien essay de prendre en compte les recommendations pour une compatibilit mais mes tentatives ne donne rien et le fichier ne compile pas en 64 bits.

Auriez-vous une ide (voir une version 64) pour que je puisse savoir comment tester mes modifications et avoir une erreur plus prcise que le texte d'echec de la cration du fichier accde qui ne donne aucune aide.

Merci, je croise les doigts pour que de "vrai" informaticien se soit pench sur ce dveloppement. Perso, ce n'est pas mon mtier alors ...

Cdlt, et trs impatient de vous lire.

----------


## adelion7015

Bonjour thierrylosson,

Pour fait passer votre application de 32 Bit a 64 Bi, la ou votre code est rouge, mettez PtrSafe avant le terme function.

Je vous conseil de lire ce tuto http://arkham46.developpez.com/artic...ice/vba64bits/

Cordialement.

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

La librairie est en cours de mise  jour pour 64 bits.
Mon actualit familiale tant bien remplie je suis retard mais ce n'est pas abandonn.
A bientt.

----------


## 331moinerie

Je voudrais rcuprer dans une variable la valeur du niveau ("Level") de chaque lment d'un arbre.
Comment faire?

De plus je voudrais agir sur sur l'lment "Text" (Couleur...) en fonction de son niveau.

Le tout afin de prparer une dition "papier" d'un arbre.

Merci pour votre aide

Je viens de trouver la solution!
Il suffit d'utiliser lvnement "BeforeDraw"

Private Sub oTree_BeforeDraw(pElement As LibTGL.CtrlTreeElementBeforeDraw)

     Placer ici le code dont on a besoin

End Sub

----------


## Arkham46

Bonjour  tous,

Cette librairie est maintenant compatible avec les versions 64bits.
Elle est galement disponible pour Excel.

D'autres amliorations sont  noter, entre autres :
- quelques corrections de bugs
- l'affichage des barres de dfilement est plus "joli"
- possibilit d'ajouter des images depuis un contrle ou un champ pice-jointe Access
- amlioration des performances, notamment pour le contrle Arbre

Seule modification  ma connaissance non compatible avec les anciennes versions :
pour l'arbre, SelectedElement a t renomm en ActiveElement

 ::fleche::  https://arkham46.developpez.com/articles/access/libtgl/

----------


## euphoric

Bonjour,

Je ne parviens pas a tlcharger le fichier de la version excel gdi+, je pensais y trouver la solution a non incomprhension sur le remplissage du contrle Ctrlgrid avec mes donnes .... dommage qu'un rowsource n'existe pas pour la version d'Excel, cela aurait simplifier la tache.

sinon c'est du super travail qui a t fait l, chapeau bas !

Cordialement.

----------


## Gado2600

Bonjour,

J'utilises votre librairie depuis peu. Je trouve dj le travail accompli gnial cependant, je n'arrive pas  trouver comment faire pour slectionner un lment, par dfaut, dans un Treeview...
Je souhaite, lors de son chargement, slectionner par dfaut la 1ere ou 2eme ligne de la liste.

Cordialement,

----------


## Gado2600

It's Ok ! J'ai finalement trouv la rponse ! Merci quand mme  ::):

----------


## Arkham46

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne parviens pas a tlcharger le fichier de la version excel gdi+


Bonjour,

Le lien est corrig, dsol pour le dlai

----------


## not22

Bonjour,

Tout fonctionne parfait pour moi sur OFFICE16 jusqu'au moment o je veux crer l'accde, avec la rfrence librairie cela ne fonctionne pas (mme avec votre fichier test).

Je me suis dis, ajoutons les modules directement dans ma base et l j'ai eu un bug sur toutes les lignes o il y avait du "ELSE ... CLGDI32". J'ai tout d'abord effac toutes ces lignes mais bug "mmoire insuffisante".

Enfin j'ai tlcharg la base CLGDI32 puis rajout  ma base le module CLGDI32. En remettant au propre tous les modules du CLGDI+ ... cela fonctionne pour la cration d'un accde et mon treeview fonctionne galement.

Je ne sais pas si mon exprience pourra aider quelqu'un car j'y suis depuis un moment  ::ptdr:: 

No

----------


## Arkham46

@not22 : oui je dois mettre  jour la doc sur l'import des modules, il manque des constantes de compilation.

----------


## sylver_bee

Bonjour
Comment faire du drag and drop dans un contrle ?

----------


## Crevette54

Bonsoir  tous,

merci pour cette librairie bien utile.

Je voudrais drouler dans un ctrTree un lment via vba, je m'explique :

Je change les valeurs affiches depuis la valeur d'une liste droulante ou d'une coche pour des options. Lorsque je suis dans un lment de level 1 drouler et que je change l'option d'affichage, je souhaiterais que je me retrouve avec cette lment droul comme avant le changement, est-ce possible ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos rponses.

Bonne soire, Jrme.

----------


## Baptou88

Bonjour  tous,
merci Arkham pour cette librairie, elle est trs interessante

j'aurais cependant quelques remarques:

j'ai voulu dans un premier temps faire un essai tous simple en reprenant le code que vous fournissiez a savoir ici 
j'ai eu cependant cette erreur: Pice jointe 578916
il semblerait que ce soit cette ligne qui pose problme 


```
With pElement.Tree.Gdi
```

ensuite j'ai voulu importer tous les objets qui m'etait necessaire sur mon fichier access pour l'implementer  mon projet
j'ai dans mon projet le module de classe clGDIplus
mais access me met une erreur en voulant charger clGdi32


```

```

Avez vous une ide d'o est initialiser la variable TGLUseGdiplus?

Cordialement Baptiste

----------


## Thmass33

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me dire comment on procde pour ajouter/supprimer des lignes dans le CtrlGrid sous Excel, s'il vous plat ?

PS : RowSource ne fonctionne pas.

Merci.

----------


## Mat.M

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourriez-vous me dire comment on procde pour ajouter/supprimer des lignes dans le CtrlGrid sous Excel, s'il vous plat ?


au besoin appeler une API Windows comme SendMessage  condition d'avoir le handle du contrle.
Sinon faire du "subclassing" mais l c'est un peu compliqu  faire...

----------


## Thmass33

> au besoin appeler une API Windows comme SendMessage  condition d'avoir le handle du contrle.
> Sinon faire du "subclassing" mais l c'est un peu compliqu  faire...


Merci de votre rponse Mat.M

Pourriez-vous me fournir un exemple, s'il vous plat.

----------


## Mat.M

Thmass33:
je n'arrive pas  trouver les sources du contrle ; les avez-vous ?

----------


## Thmass33

> Thmass33:
> je n'arrive pas  trouver les sources du contrle ; les avez-vous ?


Bonjour Mat. M,
Le lien se trouve => https://www.developpez.com/telecharg...76b11f92d0a5e7

----------


## Nanard146

c'est un test !  je ne trouve pas le  Zgot ...
Les Secret's recherchent les anciens !
 Nanard146

----------


## Nanard146

> @not22 : oui je dois mettre  jour la doc sur l'import des modules, il manque des constantes de compilation.



Si tu as quelques instants !

N146

----------

